# Whats in the bottom of my dish



## croakersoaker (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys i did my first inquartation step last night .I broke it up into three melts for a total of about 128 grams.after the last melt i noticed these pieces in the bottom of my dish.i think there springs or something from chains.is it normal for them to stay in the dish. why didnt they melt. also i couldnt get some small diamonds out of one piece and it looks like they are in the dish also.is this normal and are they still good can i get this stuff out of the dish it seems to be glassed in by the borax


----------



## Geo (Oct 9, 2011)

thats is springs and bits of the clasp. i believe it has a higher melting point than gold.


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 9, 2011)

Them gems are worthless after this heat treatment...

The stainless stell clasps and springs usually stay behind... solid (not molten) SS does not easly dissolves into the Ag/Au/Cu pool at those temperatures.


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 9, 2011)

Can I still use the dish with these things stuck in the bottom


----------



## butcher (Oct 9, 2011)

I would reheat dish and remove them, I would also throw them into the stock pot.


----------



## joem (Oct 13, 2011)

I would sell the whole thing on ebay to space geeks because the bottom looks like the horse head nebula


----------



## croakersoaker (Oct 13, 2011)

That's funny right there I don't care who ya are.lotsa suckers on ebay


----------



## kurt (Oct 17, 2011)

Speaking of the horse head nebula my brother happens to be one of those space geeks & has been into astronomy ever since we were kids & he has some really good high end equipment for taking pictures of stuff tens of millions of light years out there. I know this doesn’t have anything to do with refining but some of you might be interested in taking a look. He has a web sight that is the equivalent of this web sight (one of the top best) for back yard astronomers. He has some really cool high quality pics of stuff WAAAY out there. Here is a link to his web sight for anyone that might be interested in looking at that kind of suff.

http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/


----------



## NoIdea (Oct 17, 2011)

kurt said:


> Speaking of the horse head nebula my brother happens to be one of those space geeks & has been into astronomy ever since we were kids & he has some really good high end equipment for taking pictures of stuff tens of millions of light years out there. I know this doesn’t have anything to do with refining but some of you might be interested in taking a look. He has a web sight that is the equivalent of this web sight (one of the top best) for back yard astronomers. He has some really cool high quality pics of stuff WAAAY out there. Here is a link to his web sight for anyone that might be interested in looking at that kind of suff.
> 
> http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/



Wow, cool pictures, thanks, ill add it and have a real good browse later.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## dtectr (Oct 17, 2011)

If the stones are real diamonds and unless you exposed them to EXTREME thermal shock (as in 1800* F to ice water), or unless you damaged them by trying to chip them out they should be just fine.

In lost wax jewelry casting, you can even mount the diamonds in the wax model, burnout and pour gold around them, again, avoiding extreme thermal or physical shock.


----------



## kuma (Oct 17, 2011)

kurt said:


> He has a web sight that is the equivalent of this web sight (one of the top best) for back yard astronomers. He has some really cool high quality pics of stuff WAAAY out there. Here is a link to his web sight for anyone that might be interested in looking at that kind of suff.
> 
> http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/



Very nice work , 8) 
All the best and kind regards ,
Chris


----------



## RGJohn (Dec 1, 2011)

kurt said:


> Speaking of the horse head nebula my brother happens to be one of those space geeks & has been into astronomy ever since we were kids & he has some really good high end equipment for taking pictures of stuff tens of millions of light years out there. I know this doesn’t have anything to do with refining but some of you might be interested in taking a look. He has a web sight that is the equivalent of this web sight (one of the top best) for back yard astronomers. He has some really cool high quality pics of stuff WAAAY out there. Here is a link to his web sight for anyone that might be interested in looking at that kind of suff.
> 
> http://www.willowberry.net/keithnk_m42/


 Nice reference and I thank you for it. I too have a dark sky.


----------

